# Can OneDrive be used instead of Adobe cloud storage for LR CC?



## smi454 (Jul 23, 2020)

I am considering upgrading from LR 3 o a cloud-based CC version, and using it to sync among multiple devices (camera, smartphones etc) and would like to know if the cloud space that can be used is Adobe cloud, or other clouds, such as MS OneDrive can also be used with LR CC.


----------



## Paul McFarlane (Jul 23, 2020)

You have to use the Adobe cloud, that's how they synchronize all the changes. It's an integral part of the Lightroom (cloud-based) architecture.


----------



## smi454 (Jul 23, 2020)

Thanks for your reply!


----------

